# Disposing of confidential papers



## unsure about (5 Jul 2010)

I wish to dispose of small amount of confidential papers -circa 3 boxes.   My mini-shredder cannot cope.   Shredding companies that collect seem to have min €150 charge and would prefer not to burn.  Do you know of anywhere I can drop off or any other suggestions?


----------



## mystrikeoff (5 Jul 2010)

Would it be an idea to knock around a few offices to see if they have a better shredder than yours and offer them a few quid to do it for you or even to give you access to it?

Would it be worth your while buying a better shredder?


----------



## flakey (7 Jul 2010)

*Get a student*

Get some student to do it. 2 hrs a day for a week should cover it. Plenty of young people who would be glad of a few bob to come and do simple work like that.


----------



## Darthvadar (7 Jul 2010)

You could put them into a bucket of hot, soapy water for a few hours, stir it up a bit, and when it turns into pulp, just squeeze out the excess water, and put it in the bin..... Sounds complicated, but it's not... I even leave my balls of pulp to dry out, and put it in the green bin....

Darth...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Jul 2010)

Hire one from your local tool hire company.

The one nearest to me has one so you should be able to source it from one.


----------



## dockingtrade (8 Jul 2010)

unsure about said:


> Shredding companies that collect seem to have min €150 charge


 
thats it im starting a paper shredding business


----------



## Ceepee (23 May 2012)

Could anyone please recommend a reputable company to come to our home and shred and dispose of confidential papers?  It would be the equivalent of about 25 archive boxes.  We are in north County Dublin.


----------



## elcato (23 May 2012)

> Sounds complicated, but it's not... I even leave my balls of pulp to dry out, and put it in the green bin....


Use them a firelogs if you have an open fire. After a good bath, this is how I shred all my stuff also.


----------



## Purple (23 May 2012)

[broken link removed] will call to your house and shred your documents but it won't be cheap.


----------



## G7979 (24 May 2012)

Lyreco (office supply company) have a shredding service, they have bags for sale - €19.95 for 5 bags (reasonable size a little smaller than a black bag looking at the picture) they will charge you for the bags but pick them up and offer safe destruction of them for no additional cost.


***I have no affliation with this company, their Sales Rep just happend to have been in with me this morning! He told me the service is run by a company called Iron Mountain maybe try them?


----------



## mcaul (28 May 2012)

You can also drop off confidential papers off at panda recycling on ballymount road Dublin 12. However the lyreco service sounds very good.


----------



## Ceepee (29 May 2012)

Thank you for all the helpful suggestions.  We are specifically looking to have the shredding/destruction done at our home, under supervision, although that does seem to be by far the most expensive option!  Will update when the job is done.


----------

